# Chip Dip



## vilasman (Aug 4, 2009)

What are the essential ingredients of chip dip and the process for making it?


----------



## luvs (Aug 4, 2009)

sour cream is often the basis of it. you can add minced onion, garlic, sliced scallion, or shallots; seasonings, parsley, worcestershire..... bunches of items.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the basic French onion dip, sour cream and a packet of Lipton's Onion Soup.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

MMMMmmmmmmMMMM


----------



## babetoo (Aug 4, 2009)

chili dip, serve with corn chips or tortilla chips. one can chili of your choice. i sm pk cream cheese. i melt the cheeses in the chili using my micro. stir well and serve


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

It's also good with Vcheese (American processed cheese that melts nicely!)


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 4, 2009)

I use a food processor for the whole process....and use a soft goat cheese like cottage cheese or ricotta cheese, can be as simple as buzzing some fresh garlic, s&p..thin with yogurt or buttermilk to consistency desired...but it usually firms up some with refrigeration...can add a multitude of flavorings/herbs/spices


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

babetoo said:


> chili dip, serve with corn chips or tortilla chips. one can chili of your choice. i sm pk cream cheese. i melt the cheeses in the chili using my micro. stir well and serve


 

mmmMMMmmmm


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> It's also good with Vcheese (American processed cheese that melts nicely!)


 

MMMmmmmMMMMMmmmm processed goodness.

I'm still a Valvetta nut.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

this is probably why I pass for Shrek.


----------



## Arky (Aug 4, 2009)

For those of us who sometimes attempt to watch our waistlines (yeah, right!), you can substitute plain yogurt for sour cream and add herbs, a touch of sea salt and an ounce or two of crumbled feta cheese.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

The yogurt is especially good if you strain it overnight. I use coffee filters in a strainer.


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 4, 2009)

i think that really depends what kind of dip you want...

queso
salsa
guacamole
crab
ranch
sour cream/onion


----------

